# The "S" Word. "NaruSaku"



## TurkFaN01 (May 2, 2010)

*This story is quoted. i found and i thinked i can put there.*

*The "S" word.
We all know it.
Sex.

Naruto and Sakura did everything together.
They laughed and made jokes, ate together, shared pain together.
They spoke to friends together, sometimes even finishing each other's sentences as if they shared the same brain.
They lived together, woke together,
slept together.
Sometimes they walked around the village together, hand in hand. Everyone knew.
It was like they were made exactly for each other.
They were just so in love.
Enamored.

Sakura woke up first, which was unusual. Normally, Naruto woke up first, then wake Sakura up by creating a ruckus in the kitchen, rummaging through the cabinets, scraping up ingredients to make a decent breakfast. Not ramen, and actual breakfast.
But Sakura woke up first this morning. She was confused at first, unaware of exactly where she was, Then, when her vision focused, she smiled.
There Naruto was, sleeping right next to her, drooling slightly.
Sakura laughed to herself.
He looked oh-so cute, like a little child.
It was amazing how one guy had such a wide range of personalities, each with their own quirks.
He could be an idiotic, blunt, dumb guy, cracking stupid jokes then laughing through the silence that usually followed them, trying to ignore Sakura's disapproving stare.
Then he could be this amazing, romantic boyfriend, planting butterfly kisses on her forehead, stroking her hair, touching her, still a little shy, not sure of just how far he could go with her yet.*
*Right now he was like a cute little child, just like how Sakura remembered him only about ten years ago.
But no matter how much she missed that cute, innocent, naive young little boy she once knew, and how she remembered herself happy and crushing on Sasuke while avoiding Naruto like he was the plague, she wouldn't trade that time period for this one.*




*he gently planted a kiss on the back of Naruto's neck, smiling to herself.
She felt so good this morning. She felt safe, comfortable, warm...lying next to Naruto, knowing he's there and always will be.
She looked down at him with half-lidded eyes pumped full of passion, a soft blush only a few hues darker than her hair glowing on her cheeks.
Only a guy like Naruto could make her feel this special.
An idea bloomed in her head.

She got up and got ready.*




*"Where're we goin', Sakura-chan?"
She smiled.
She thought it was adorable how he, even after all these long years, still tagged that affectionate chan to her name.
He said it in a way that let her know he meant every "I love you" he ever said to her, in a way that was saturated with such a sincere love that's rare to find.
"Out," she piped.
"Mmm...to where?" Naruto said, a little annoyed with her coyness.
She stopped pulling Naruto along by his wrist and looked down at the ground.
Suddenly, with a warm, cheeky smile on her face, like Naruto's, she turned around and faced him.
"Let's make today special, Naruto!"
she said, in a melodic voice.
He almost dropped dead when she leaned over and placed her lips over his, like an angel.
"O...okay," he uttered, absolutely captivated by this
beauty he saw in her, which she always wondered about.
Where did he even get the "Sakura-chan's so perfect!" idea from? No one had ever treated her like this before; the concept of "appreciation"was a foreign thing to her.
Am I...dare I say it...important now?
She never believed him when he said "I love you" to her.

She continued to pull him along.

"Naruto, I'm not sure yet where to eat, I just know I'm hungry!"
"Oh...I could've made you some breakfast back at home!"
Back at home...
That was just so weird to her. She knew she lived with Naruto, but...after ten years she still wasn't used to it yet?
"I-I know, I just wanted to go out..."
"Okay, fine with me, Sakura-chan!" he grinned, trying to reassure her.
Out of the corner of his eye, Naruto spotted a tiny stand crammed in between two larger fish soba and suika stands.
Hidden away in the shadows, as if they were ashamed of being seen together in the same place and time, were Shikamaru and Temari.
"Shikamaruuuu!! Temariiiii!!!!"
Naruto shouted, turning a few heads. Sakura looked, too.
Shikamru slid his palm down his face, trying to slink away into the shadows, while Temari rested her face in her palms, looking away as well. They'd ben discovered.
Drat.
"You guys on a date, too?!" Naruto yelled.
This time, Sakura didn't scold Naruto and send him flying. Things have changed. Now she was proud to be with Naruto. Instead, to Shikamaru and Temari's surprise, Sakura said
"That's great! Can me and Naruto join you?"
Naruto had rubbed off on her.
"It's not a date...."
Shikamaru uttered hopelessly. Really, that was a terrible lie. He had given up on hiding it anymore.
Him and Temari WERE on a date.
"Really....then what is it? Another rendezvous for Suna?"
Naruto jeered, cynically.
Temari sighed.
"Shikamaru, really. Don't even try it."
Shikamaru groaned.
"Get off my back , troublesome woman." Shikamaru slurred.
"You guys," Naruto said, laughing
"are just like an old married couple!"
Sakura chuckled in agreement.
"Why are you guys even together?"
Shikamaru blushed defiantly as he gave it some thought.
"I don't know."
Shikamaru sat up when a "genius" idea flashed through his mind.
"Naruto, why're you with that crab?"
Uh-oh.
A vein on Sakura's forehead popped up and she was about to raise her fist, Naruto put his hand on her shoulder, looking directly at Shikakamaru.
"'Cause I love her, Shikamaru."
She sat back down and eased up.
Shikamaru Chuckled. He nonchalantly slid his hand over Temari's, pretending no one saw that, but still couldn't hide his blush.
"Yeah, well...I love my lady, too."
he uttered, coyly, pretending that it was just no big deal.
Now Sakura and Temari were on cloud nine.
The four continued to chat the day away.*


"*That was fun, Naruto..."
Sakura said, beaming.
Naruto sighed, contented.
"Yeah...I'm tired, though. Wanna go home?"
In all honestly, Sakura didn't want to go home.
Today was turning out to bu such a nice day...and it wasn't even that late.
"Naruto...we still need some stuff for food, don't we?"
"Yeah..."
Naruto took out his wallet and shuffled through it, a disappointed look on his. Pulling out a bundle of paper money, he said
"But I only have 1,000 ryou left."
Sakura grabbed his arm and rested her head on it.
"I have some money, too..."
After a little silence, Naruto sighed, smiling.
"It's alright, Sakura-chan...I think we have enough!"
She smiled up at him.


TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## TurkFaN01 (May 2, 2010)

By the time they arrived at the market, the sun began setting.
"Naruto, let's hurry up and finish this so we can get home! I wanna watch the sunset from the window, like we did last time..."
By last time, she meant the time where Naruto had first kissed her...her very first kiss.
What a perfect way to end such a perfect day!
Naruto smiled at her.
"Of course, Sakura-chan!"[/B]



*
On their way home, Sakura thought about their first kiss.

--Flashback--

"No, Naruto.."
"Please?"
"NO, Naruto!"
Was the response Naruto got when he asked her to join him on his bed.
But he wasn't even trying to seduce her!
He sat on his bed, looking out the window.
Naruto and Sakura had both fallen in love with eachother by this time. But they were both a little shy...well, at least Sakura was.
And still they hadn't kissed.
Naruto had offered to let Sakura stay at his place for the time being, and, for some reason, Sakura agreed.
And she didn't even know why.
But, here she was, staring at Naruto, scoldong him with her arms folded across her chest, tapping her foot.
The sun was descending over the horizon, clouds the same shade as Sakura'shair and Naruto's clothes strewn across the sky.
All Naruto had asked was for her to watch the sunset...
and she had to admit...it was pretty. Naruto turned around to say something to her, whenshe caught a glimpse of the sun reflecting in his eyes, changing them from their usual glistening sapphires to a new, romantic golden. His smile was brilliant, just sending these chills up and down her spine.
The image of him looking the way he did, with the most brilliant sunset behind him was so...inviting.
But then again, it would have ben just as inviting if there was some kind of raging thunderstorm behind him. Truth be told, Naruto was the one that was inviting.
So she joined him.
When the sunset faded to justthe never ending pool of onyx that was a night in Konoha, Naruto and Sakura exchanged excited glances, but found that their faces were...close...maybe too close.
So they kissed.



She could have gone ballistic and destroyed him, punching him so hard over the horizon that he could have caught up with the sun, but
she didn't.
Instead, she just stared at him, confouded.
He must have done something right, because they were still together now.


She smiled and clung to Naruto's arm, and he placed a kiss on the top of her head.

By the time they got back home, the sun was already halfway set.
She grabbed Naruto's hand and ushered him inside, hurrying him and telling him that they were going to miss it if they didn't hurry.


So now here they are, once again, sitting together on their bed, watching the sunset.
"Oh, Naruto...it's as beautiful as I remember..."
He chuckled.
"Yeah..."
They didn't say anything more after, but there was no need to.
The silence said it all.
This love....this one particular love was real.
As if they were thinking the same thing, which they probably were, they leaned in to kiss eachother.
They've kissed before, many times before, but this one kiss was just so full of passion. It was as if this kiss verified the validity of their relationship.
But yet it seemed as if it wasn't enough.
After ten years, it just wasn't enough.
They both wanted to do something to commemorate this special day, something to make it truly special. But what hadn't they already done?
Wait...

They both exchanged an akward glance.

Now the silver moon had come out, and it seemed as if it was shining just on them.
In the sillhouette of the moon's light, Sakura saw Naruto stand up and get off of the bed.
Hesitantly, Sakura whispered
"Naruto....?"
He had walked to the other sid of the room.
"Yeah?"
"Is...something wrong?"
Silence.
"N...no, no! I just..."
They both knew what was wrong.
Never before, in all ths years they've lived together have they thought of The "S"Word.
Sex.
Well, they have both though of it. There were several times when they were both laying in bed, so close, thinking that this momnt would be just right...but never did.
How would they go about asking eachother, anyway?
It was a pretty hard question to ask. An akward one.
And it's not like it ever came up in conversation. When either one of them brough it up, it would eventually just fade away.
So what could they do?
So now Sakura sat alon on the bed, while Naruto stood on the other side of the room.
They both stared at each other, though. Stared and stared and stared...

So finally Sakura got up and made the first move.
She walked over to Naruto and let him take her up in his arms.
They juststood there, holding eachother.
Out of no where, Sakura said
"Naruto...do you think we're ready?"
Naruto wasn't expecting that.
Neither was Sakura.
"U-um...."
"I meant...! Like...um...."
Sakura tried to say in an attempt to make Naruto forget about that.
But to Sakura's surprise, Naruto akwardly placed his lips over hers. He engaged her in a kiss, a kiss that lasted a long time...but not long enough....
He pulled away from her, seeing that shewas panting a little, looking slightly disappointed. When he saw this, he said
"Yeah...I think we're ready..."


He followed her over to the bed, sitting on the edge of it with her.
They both sat there, not saying a word, not even looking at eachother.
But that was it. Enough.
Naruto'd had enough of this, the akwardness of the situation.
It was time to throw caution to the wind and say
fuck it.

He grabbed Sakura's arms, pinning her to the bed, placing his body on top of hers.
She was a little shocked at first, but didn't fight it.
Instead, she kissed him fiercely.

They didn't just tear each other's clothes off and go at it like a couple of stupid animals.
This was the first time for both of them.
It had to be gone about in a certain way.
So while Naruto was kissing her, Sakura began to unzip her shirt. He got off of her so she could pull it over her head, then he unbuttoned her skirt, while she pulled his shirt off of his body. Sakura was laying there, almost naked, right beneath Naruto. She was afraid he would lose interest in her once her saw how her body was shaped: flat as a board.
But instead, he stared at her like she was the most beautiful thing in the world; and to him, she was.
And he didn't look bad himself, either...
looking at him, you'd never think he would have such a toned, muscular body. But he did.
And to Sakura, it was a total turn-on.
She unzipped his pants, and now they were both nearly naked.
Naruto pulled the blanket over himself and Sakura as they were about to begin.
But as one final precautionary measure, because he didn't want to push his precious Sakura-chan away, he asked her
"You sure you're ready...?"
with a blush flaring across his face.
She looked up at him and nodded, still looking innocent.

(Sorry, that's as far as I'm going with that!)





Again Sakura woke up first.
She groggily looked around, tired as hell.
What a night!
There lay Naruto, looking still innocent as if nothing had happened the night before.
But Sakura knew otherwise...
He was laying face-down right next to Sakura, snoring lightly.
The pillows were scattered everywhere, and both of their hair was messy.
WHAT A NIGHT!!!

She giggled, blushing.
Who would've thought, Naruto?
Even though they had, Sakura was still uncomfortable with saying that they'd had sex.

But she still loved him. Nothing had changed. She just hoped that Naruto still respected her. But there was no way to tell. At least, not until he woke up.
But she had a feeling that he still would.
Shewas finally in a real relationship...
Yup, it was real alright!*[/B]


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2010)

I love Naruto/Sakura fanfiction.


----------



## Fr?t (May 2, 2010)

This is still theft.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 2, 2010)

I didn't like it, it was in a format that I'm not accustomed to

And fucking quote who the author is, and post a link to where you found it


----------



## cdoerres13 (May 3, 2010)

I love it soooo much


----------



## Charlotte (May 3, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2010)

here. HERE'S WHERE THEY GOT IT FROM

have a nice dayu


----------



## SweetMura (May 12, 2010)

Umm it is cute but if it doesn't belong to you then .


----------



## haq25 (Aug 4, 2010)

i thought that was the most romantic story iv read. i too am a narusaku fan. i would like to see more of this story if there is a another continued one....


----------

